# Exclusive Trek/Astana Event in San Jose



## TrekSanJose (Jan 24, 2008)

*Trek Bicycle Store of San Jose​*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Contact: Bill Ruffner (408) 264-2453


*AN EVENING WITH BEN COATES*​
Join us for an evening with Ben Coates, Trek’s team liaison to the Astana Professional Cycling Team, on February 20th at the Trek Bicycle Store of San Jose. Our interactive discussion will feature a behind-the-scenes look at the Tour de France, recent developments of the Astana team, and tales from the Pro Tour Circuit.

In addition, we will discuss product development at Trek, and how the latest technologies are being used to propel the Astana team to victory in 2008.










_Ben Coates has worked for Trek since 2003. After graduating from The University of Colorado in Boulder, CO with a degree in Biology and Biochemistry, he worked for Trek as the head mechanic and equipment manager for the Subaru Gary Fisher Team. In 2006, he became an Aftermarket Product Manager and then in early 2007 the Discovery Team Liaison.

In 2008 his title changed to Trek Teams Liaison. His main responsibility is to deliver Trek and Bontrager products to Trek supported teams, namely the Astana Professional Cycling Team. He has worked at the Olympic Games, attended 15 World Cup events on 3 different continents, and has followed the Tour de France from start to finish. _​


WHEN: Wednesday, February 20th, 8:00 pm

WHERE: The Trek Bicycle Store of San Jose, 503 W. Capitol Expressway, San Jose, CA 95136 (408) 264-2453 https://sanjosetrek.com

RSVP Required and accepted by phone. Space is VERY limited. Refreshments will be provided.


_Posted with permission of RBR Site Manager​_


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

This is a rare chance for the general public to attend a technical event put on by Trek, if you're in the area, I highly recommend RSVPing to attend.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Sounds like a fun way to spend an evening. I wish I could make it.


----------

